

Shipping firm first to use drones to navigate Arctic ice - BrandonMarc
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/04/02/ship-company-uses-drones-to-scout-ahead-in-dangerous-waters/

======
BrandonMarc
This reminds me a little of the show Seaquest DSV.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaQuest_DSV](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaQuest_DSV)

It was a '90's show about futuristic submarines ... think "Star Trek"
underwater, complete with aliens, communication with dolphins, and a lot of
similar trekk-y plot lines.

One feature of the subs in the shows was something like "whiskers". These were
probes extended from the sub providing sensory data about the environment near
& far.

A heavy-duty surface ship these days with a flock of drones around it, sending
information back, seems pretty similar.

